# What are you wearing right now?



## SagMaria (Oct 5, 2008)

SO many new perfumes out now for fall/winter.  What's your new fave?


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha With Love by Hilary Duff .
It's been my new HG perfume .


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm currently using Harajuku's Love or Baby.  I also use Miss Dior Cherie.

Jaclynashley, I have to agree with you.. With Love is such a pretty scent! I use that too occasionally.


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I'm currently using Harajuku's Love or Baby.  I also use Miss Dior Cherie.

Jaclynashley, I have to agree with you.. With Love is such a pretty scent! I use that too occasionally._

 
I love those little Harujuku Lover's bottles !
I smelt it in Sephora and fell in love with Baby too !
Isn't With Love such a great perfume !?
I bought it just cause I used to be LOVE Hilary Duff but I still love her fragrance .


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm wearing the new Estee Lauder.  Keep em coming girls, I need some new, fresh ideas!!


----------



## christinakate (Oct 7, 2008)

Miss Dior Cherie, love it.
haha and i love the description of it in the Sephora book is " Tangarine, Strawberry Leaves and Caramelized Popcorn" Yummy ?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 8, 2008)

Saffron Sari by Urban Ritualle, it's a bit sweet but not too sugary, and it's warm and spicy. And it comes in a pretty rollerball.


----------



## tvsnow (Oct 8, 2008)

Burberry, The Beat.


----------



## n_c (Oct 8, 2008)

Chanel, Chance...some ppl think its over powering though. I still love it.


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 8, 2008)

armani code..mmmmm


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 10, 2008)

^ ah I want armani code SO bad!
Lately I've been wearing ralph lauren hot or hollister so cal. 
I need a good new fall scent though, all of mine are too tropical.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

J'adore by Dior.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 11, 2008)

Paris by YSL.

(it's spring in Australia at the moment)


----------



## the_guy (Oct 11, 2008)

Gucci by Gucci.
I'm also in Australia - Spring


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 11, 2008)

Hugo Boss Intense :]
<3


----------



## jenniferls (Oct 13, 2008)

Harajuku Lovers 'Love'


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

Ck2u


----------



## new-xero (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Haha With Love by Hilary Duff .
It's been my new HG perfume . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE that one!


----------



## new-xero (Oct 20, 2008)

Fairy Dust by Paris Hilton.


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 20, 2008)

Body by Victoria, love it! I use it all-the body wash, the lotion, and body splash and the perfume


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Armani Code


----------



## jdechant (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm..what am I wearing today?? The perfume by baby phat...ummm..can't even remember the name right now...geesssss..must be monday!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 21, 2008)

Burberry weekend, I have the weekend feeling


----------



## s0_fam0us (Oct 23, 2008)

Ed Hardy.

I pre-ordered it online and somehow they shipped me two bottles. I figured if I didn't like it, I'd sell the other one... 

and then I fell in love with it. lol


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 23, 2008)

Secret Obsession


----------



## panther27 (Oct 23, 2008)

Missoni edp


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Prada


----------



## Janice (Oct 30, 2008)

Estée Lauder Official Site: Private Collection Amber Ylang Ylang and it is GORGEOUS. Warm, full bodied scent perfect for the winter months.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just dusted off my Coco Chanel this morning. Love it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm wearing Burburry Brit.

I really want to get Armani Code for Xmas


----------



## Poupette (Oct 30, 2008)

First post here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I'm wearing Anna Sui Dolly Girl, love it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 3, 2008)

I am wearing Victoria Secret Body - its what I wear to work because it's soft and clean. My current fave, though, is Burberry Beat


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm wearing Stella In Two by Stella McCartney. I love this perfume and have worn it since it came out, very autumny/wintery scent but I wear it all year round


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 3, 2008)

Today, Lancome's So Magic! perfume


----------



## LP_x (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Chanel, Chance...some ppl think its over powering though. I still love it._

 
I'm wearing Chanel Chance too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got the EDT rather that the EDP and it's not as overpowering, but just as gorgeous.

My HG perfume is CK Euphoria though.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 3, 2008)

I tend to wear various perfumes, all depending on my mood.

Here's the list:
B&BW Black Amethyst EDT  (wearing now per the thread)
MOOD by Victoria's Secret in Succulent
Armani Mania
DKNY Red
and Lolita Lempicka Fleur de Corail


----------



## kittykit (Nov 4, 2008)

My perfume depends on what I'm wearing for that day. Today's Emporio Armani Diamond.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 7, 2008)

One of my all time favs is Ultraviolet by Paco Rabanne, both the men and womens is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 7, 2008)

Gucci Envy!!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 8, 2008)

_imari seduction_ by Avon


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 8, 2008)

Love Love Love Chanel Coco Mademoiselle all day every day!


----------



## lollipoped (Nov 8, 2008)

channel allure


----------



## vcanady (Nov 9, 2008)

Marc Jacobs Daisy or Amazing Grace by Philosophy

for x-mas I NEEEEDD Dolce and Gabanna The One, OMG LOVE IT!!!
viva la juicy is really good too!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pink Sheer Fragrance by Victoria's Secret. I love the smell and everyone should go get one now!!!!


----------



## cetati (Nov 10, 2008)

Today is Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am wearing Pleasures today.


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 10, 2008)

today is LAMB perfume. i love perfume! i am such a sucker for it... i've got a mile long list of the scents i want next!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Nov 10, 2008)

Burberry Brit...such a yummy, warm scent. I love it for winter


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 10, 2008)

I recently got Marc Jacobs Daisy and I LOVE it, it smells so good and classy! I've also been wearing The Beat by Burberry and I like it ok, it can be a little strong at times.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 11, 2008)

Dior Addict


----------



## sweet28victoria (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok I know this is kinda old already but I still love it until now*...Perry Ellis Portfolio..*its smells wonderful! until now I still get compliment everytime I use it


----------



## kimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

viva la juicy! yum!


----------



## franimal (Nov 16, 2008)

Wearing my bf's shirt with the lingering scent of platinum Chanel....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am really loving Betsey Johnson perfume 
right now though....


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

i cant believe no one has mention *Lolita Lempika....*its to die for!! i mean really lol everyone complements me on itt but yeahhh um they used ti sell it at Macys but they stopped ;( so dissapointing they have it @ sephora though


----------



## Poupette (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Dior Chérie. I love it so much!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 3, 2008)

mmm D&G the one. just got it today at sephoraaa!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 4, 2008)

Ed Hardy... it has no staying power WHATSOEVER, but I loooooooove the way it smells when I spray it. lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 4, 2008)

I have on VS Very Sexy


----------



## amber_j (Dec 16, 2008)

Chloe by Chloe. It's my signature scent at the moment.


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dior Midnight poison


----------



## makeba (Dec 19, 2008)

Guzzi by Guzzi


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

Creed - Spring Flower


----------



## Delerium (Dec 22, 2008)

Still finishing up my Fresh Lemon Sugar from this summer.  I love this stuff.


----------



## User67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hot Couture by Givinchy, it's so sexy & sweet!


----------



## Fieeh (Dec 23, 2008)

Armani Code right now - Armani Remix and Armani Diamonds is really great too! Yea well, I'm a sucker for those fragrances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DKNY Be delicious Night and Lacoste dream of pink too is reeeeaally nice


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

J'adore by Dior - it's my christmasy scent until i can open my Fancy


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm at work so I'm wearing Burberry Brit. It's my daytime perfume for fall and winter and I love it!


----------



## looovemac (Mar 3, 2009)

I alternate (I have to otherwise I don't smell them on me...LOL): Armani Code, Angel by TM, Miss Dior Cherie, JPG Ma Dame, CK Escape


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

i am wearing fancy today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's been my staple for work lately, i really love it.


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

bvlgari petits et mamas


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

CKIn2U, it's my favorite at the moment.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm at work and wearing Ralph Lauren Glamourous


----------



## enigma (Mar 17, 2009)

CK One Summer


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

MAC Rose Romance


----------



## Jishin (Jul 3, 2009)

jean paul gaultier classique summer


----------



## zim (Jul 4, 2009)

Love by Lily Prune


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 4, 2009)

Miss Dior Cherie.

I did not like it when I first tried it, but there were so many beauty bloggers going on about how great it was that I decided to give it a second chance and actually try some on and I loved it. I walked half-way out of the store before I had to turn around and buy it, which was very bad because I'm not supposed to be spending on beauty related things. 

I work at a perfume place in the mall, but we don't sell Dior so I had to pay the full price, which is kind of a bummer.


----------



## Poupette (Jul 10, 2009)

Today I'm wearing Miss Dior Chérie.


----------



## chilwah (Jul 11, 2009)

Kenneth Cole Black: all time favourite


----------



## Destiny007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## emmalay (Jul 13, 2009)

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Arisone (Jul 13, 2009)

Mac Turquatic


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 13, 2009)

Madame by Jean Paul Gaultier


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

MAC Africanimal


----------



## vita cooper (Jul 13, 2009)

eqyptian musk oil from a vendor on florida avenue in dc (my fav)


----------



## Spengl (Jul 13, 2009)

Petits et Mamans


----------



## Skura (Jul 13, 2009)

Vivienne Westwood - Anglomania


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

Aramni code, i think it is actually refreshing (i used to think it was heavy at first). it is my work perfume these days, i love escada for the summer but the staying power is so poor that it is gone way before lunch time when i refresh my look.
i also like pink sugar for work this time of year, the cotton candy makes it fun


----------



## Jishin (Jul 17, 2009)

Miss Dior Cherie L'eau


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

i find i keep turning to touch of sun by lacoste. i love this, im running out too =(


----------



## Poupette (Jul 21, 2009)

Lush "Sakura" in spray bottle.


----------



## socalledemo (Jul 23, 2009)

Pleasures Exotic by Estee Lauder. I really love that scent ^^


----------



## kittykit (Jul 23, 2009)

Moschino Cheap & Chic Love.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 23, 2009)

clinque happy


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Jul 23, 2009)

Marc Jacobs - Rain 
I got a sample of it last weekend at Sephora and so far I like it a lot!


----------



## n_c (Jul 23, 2009)

Clinique - Happy


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 23, 2009)

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Vera Wang Princess_

 
that's what i am wearing today.. can you tell i like to switch it up?


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 24, 2009)

Vera Wang-Rock princess


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Vera Wang-Rock princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like that one, it smells very good. btw your dog is adorable!!


----------



## Licota (Jul 25, 2009)

Chanel - Chance. Love it!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 25, 2009)

My everyday scent (and it's a cheapo!) is Bath & Body Works Body Splash in Sheer Freesia.  Unfortunately, it's discontinued, but they have a semi-annual sale where you can get a full bottle of it for 4USD.  I always get compliments when I wear it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_My everyday scent (and it's a cheapo!) is Bath & Body Works Body Splash in Sheer Freesia. Unfortunately, it's discontinued, but they have a semi-annual sale where you can get a full bottle of it for 4USD. I always get compliments when I wear it!_

 
i am wearing bath and body works today, too! i am wearing white citrus, it is a new scent, i like it but miss the old ones..


----------



## kathyp (Jul 28, 2009)

Fracas. It's a big girl kind of perfume day. Unfortunately, all I'm getting is rose. Usually it dries down to a nice warm musk on me, but either something's going on with my chemistry or it's an old bottle.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 29, 2009)

i am wearing bermuda blue today, it really kind of smells like ralph


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 30, 2009)

Lately I've been wearing Escada Ocean Lounge.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 30, 2009)

Mostly scrubbed off Bulgari Black.


----------



## dollbaby (Aug 12, 2009)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Wish. mmmm!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm wearing Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue. My favorite of all time.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

****


----------



## n_c (Aug 14, 2009)

The very last two sprays of Turquatic-Mac.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 14, 2009)

I have on Escada's Pacific Paradise today but i think it might have all worn off


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm going back to my high school roots this summer and I've been finishing off an old bottle of Amor Amor.


----------



## Arisone (Aug 15, 2009)

Pink Aura- by MAC.  Love this perfume, but wish it had more staying power.


----------



## Poupette (Aug 15, 2009)

Vera Wang Princess. The BF is crazy about it.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 20, 2009)

Naked Honey-it got the yellow jacket seal of approval this am.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I almost had a heart attack trying to get away from this stupid bee trying to sniff me.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 21, 2009)

Amour de Cacao by Comptoir Sud Pacifique

It kind of reminds me of Lush's (discontinued?) Sonic Death Monkey shower gel.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_Miss Dior Cherie.

I did not like it when I first tried it, but there were so many beauty bloggers going on about how great it was that I decided to give it a second chance and actually try some on and I loved it. I walked half-way out of the store before I had to turn around and buy it, which was very bad because I'm not supposed to be spending on beauty related things. 

I work at a perfume place in the mall, but we don't sell Dior so I had to pay the full price, which is kind of a bummer._

 
Me too, I didn't like it at all the first time around. I ended up giving it away because I couldn't stand it. But I fell in love with it a few weeks ago and repurchased


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gucci Envy me and its by far one of my favorite perfumes


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 23, 2009)

today i am wearing bath and body works mango something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like it it's light and tropical


----------



## kitty.minky (Aug 25, 2009)

Anna Sui-Night of the Fancy


----------



## snkatha (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm wearing the body shop's moroccan rose perfume. Love this scent. It's a clean yet feminine scent. Beautiful.


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

lanvin eclat d'arpege


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

marc by marc jacobs


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

Chloé by Chloé


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanchi* 

 
_Chloé by Chloé_

 
i love chloe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





today i am wearing bath and body works body splash in moonlight path.
it's really like clean but also powdery, which i do not like.. it kind of reminds me of my grandmother haha but it was a cold day and i just wanted something soft and light and this one reminds me of sweaters for some reason.


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm wearing CK one.  I got it a couple of days ago in the mail, and so far I like it a lot.  Very different from my usual b&bw sheer freesia splash!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 10, 2009)

Rue 21's Pink Ice I just bought it 2 weeks ago and I really like this one and their green apple one...and the best part is they are only $10


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm using Philosophy's Amazing Grace.


----------



## Poupette (Sep 15, 2009)

Anna Sui Dreams


----------



## kittykit (Sep 16, 2009)

Tommy Girl. This is my second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the scent.


----------



## DadaH (Sep 16, 2009)

DKNY - Be Delicious


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 16, 2009)

Egyptian Musk Oil


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm wearing MaDame by JPG. I got it in the airport last week!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

kate moss summer


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 25, 2009)

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise layered with Black Vetyver Cafe


----------



## shedonna (Sep 25, 2009)

Thierry Mugler, Angel.
When you wear it sparingly, it smells like a dream..


----------



## Mirella (Sep 26, 2009)

New Chloe Intense EDP and it is really nice, right parfume for autumn. It smells sweetier than regular Cloe EDP which is more floral.


----------



## x___ME (Oct 25, 2009)

PINK from Victoria Secret,
DKNY, 
& Fantasy from Britney Spears are all good .


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 26, 2009)

I tried out Faith Hill's new perfume the other day. The verdict is still out


----------



## moonlit (Oct 26, 2009)

Burberry- Brit.. loving it


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 26, 2009)

i am wearing mark jewel today, it is really yummy


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_viva la juicy! yum!_

 
lovin' that Viva La Juicy as well. It's my signature scent. And whats funny is my bestie's signature scent is the original Juicy Couture EDP =D

Two peas in a pod, I tell ya!


----------



## makeba (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vita cooper* 

 
_Egyptian Musk Oil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is the best scent ever. i have been wearing this for over 23yrs. i got my first oil fragrance when i was 16yrs old. i used to wear this with baby lotion(pink bottle) and people would ask me what i was wearing all the time. i love love love this scent. if you like this fragrance try the egyptian/amber oil, you would fall into heaven!!!


----------



## 2Fruits (Oct 28, 2009)

Escada sunset heat! (In hope that summer will hurry up! (I live in the Southern Hemisphere  ) )


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 28, 2009)

212 by carolina herrera


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 29, 2009)

Ambre Gris by Balmain


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 30, 2009)

Fantasy by Britney Spears. Love the scent and the bottle. I'm a sucker for cute packaging


----------



## 2Fruits (Nov 2, 2009)

DKNY Be delicious


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 22, 2009)

D&G The One, Kenzo Amour...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 22, 2009)

Vera Wang Princess.  Luv it


----------



## Mopsly (Nov 23, 2009)

Gianfranco Ferre Rose Princess


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2009)

gucci flora.


----------



## munaluna (Nov 24, 2009)

I currently wear Michael Kors by Michael Kors


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 25, 2009)

Miss.Dior Cherie by Christian Dior. I love it, it smells so classical and sexy but fresh at the same time, yum!


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 26, 2009)

My new love is Saint by Kat Von D, it's yummy reminds me of marshmellows but for grownups!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 26, 2009)

Halo by Victorias Secret.  I am very picky with perfume and this is my favorite


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm wearing Jean Paul Gaultier Ma Dame EdP at the moment


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 23, 2010)

Green Tea from Elizabeth Arden


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2010)

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## DL83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Marc Jacobs Rollerball by Marc Jacobs.  Love this scent!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2010)

Ralph Hot


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 24, 2010)

Vera wang princess!


----------



## trulynicole (Jul 26, 2010)

Harajuku Lovers Summer Cuties G


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

Very Sexy by VS as usual!


----------



## Poupette (Jul 28, 2010)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 30, 2010)

Vera Wang Princess  I love the way this scent smells after a few hours of wear.


----------



## thiscarmen (Sep 5, 2010)

Nina Ricci Le Paradis de Nina

Love it!


----------



## meika79 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's late but I can still smell this D&G #3 L'Imperatrice on me.


----------



## konjaca (Sep 9, 2010)

calvin klein ~ obsession night


----------



## makeba (Sep 9, 2010)

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## kittykit (Sep 10, 2010)

Daisy by Marc Jacob


----------



## hotti82 (Sep 10, 2010)

coco mademoiselle by chanel


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm normally a Ralph Lauren Romance chick, but for the last month I've been wearing YSL Parisienne and it's flipping gorgeous


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Versace: Versense  (green goodness)


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 18, 2011)

Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am always off, perfume wise with the season. I just recently discovered Bombshell Bodymist by Victoria's Secret and I love it! Although the scent is more for the summer months due to its fresh and crisp scent I still love it regardless. I have a full size one I spray on in the morning and a mini size in my bag to spray throughout the day during school for a little wake-me-up


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 19, 2011)

Marc Jacobs Daisy & Jennifer Aniston's new perfume.  Both available at Sephora.

  	I also stock-piled VS Beauty Rush in Strawberry Fizz when the discontinued it awhile back.  Everytime I wear it men chase me down to ask me what I'm wearing!  (Not that THAT is a good thing!  LOL)


----------



## ElvenEyes (Dec 21, 2011)

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude  Soft, warm and sultry!


----------



## NL5671 (Dec 24, 2011)

Esten Laude Pure White Linen!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 29, 2011)

PillyPen said:


> Very Sexy by VS as usual!




  	These are two of my favourite perfumes!!

  	Today, I happen to be wearing Prada Infusion d'Iris. I love how the scent is crisp and feminine, without being overpowering or too sweet/sugary.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 30, 2011)

Coco Madmoselle by Chanel


----------



## L281173 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am wearing Beyonce's Pulse


----------



## envygeeksgirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy and Prada Candy mixed.

  	Not too bad actually, I only put a bit of Candy on so it's not over powering.


----------



## coachdiva (Jan 24, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbane, Rose The One...absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 24, 2012)

Right now I'm wearing DKNY Golden Delicious...It smells amazing!!


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 15, 2012)

A cheapie but a goodie:

  	Bath & Body Works P.S I Love You


----------



## emily25 (Feb 17, 2012)

*"dolce and gabbana perfume*" ,

* "christina aguilera perfume*"


----------



## xsparrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Marc Jacobs Daisy

  	Vera Wang Princess <3


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 24, 2012)

" Jasminora " from Guerlain ( hoping they'll soon launch a new Aqua Allegoria because I just love them ).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 25, 2012)

Boyfriend by Kate Walsh
  	LOVES IT!!!!


----------



## meleftie (Feb 25, 2012)

Not a new product - but I reach for Gucci Guilty nearly everyday


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

  	Have you heard of Frédéric Malle or the Different Company, or Dyptique, Annick Goutal or Etat Libre d'Orange ? All 5 belong to what we call here " Haute Parfumerie ", prices are high, between 80 and 200 € each fragrance but I really think it's worth visiting either their websites or better the shops in Paris. Oups I forgot Serge Lutens of course ! You also have l'Artisan Parfumeur, prices range from 80 to 200, maybe more.


----------



## lollypop (Mar 4, 2012)

YSL Cinema. But I'll have to let this one go, spring is ahead


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 12, 2012)

Vera Wang Glam Princess =] *sigh* I love my Princess but this makes my day so much better!


----------



## youki (Apr 14, 2012)

Burberry Touch....mmmmm


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2012)

I have 2 I use regularly and just bought a new one which will be my summer fragrance.

  	Vera Wang Lovestruck - My usual daily
  	DKNY Fresh Blossom - Pink apple looking one

  	New:

  	Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue - Dreaming In Portofino.  It's their new LE for summer fragrance and I adore it!


----------



## Finlithwen (May 27, 2012)

Lolita Lempicka "L" fleur du corail... yummy and salty, love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2012)

" Séville à l'Aube " will be launched in July...

  	I am wearing " Mandarine " today.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2012)

Again with the Boyfriend by Kate Walsh


----------



## Finlithwen (May 27, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> " Séville à l'Aube " will be launched in July...
> 
> I am wearing " Mandarine " today.


  	I'll have to try this one, since I'm from Seville!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2012)

Yes ! It's a very beautiful perfume created by Bertrand Duchaufour for l'Artisan Parfumeur. I tested it here, the perfume IS really Séville, I've never been there so I can' say but the perfume itself is worthy of the name. Hope you'll like it.


----------



## mayushka (Jun 7, 2012)

Bvlgari Jasmin Noir, I just adore their scents ever since I first bought the original Bvlgari Omnia.


----------



## True (Jun 7, 2012)

Prada Candy Prada Infusion d'iris


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2012)

" Mandarine " from l'Artisan Parfumeur, a LE which is good !


----------



## JacquiiieM (Aug 28, 2012)

VS Pink Fresh & Clean Body Mist


----------



## dorni (Sep 17, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> " Mandarine " from l'Artisan Parfumeur, a LE which is good !


	Just bought Mandarine, Navegar and Coeur de Vetiver Sacré. They were all 60% off on L'Artisans website.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 22, 2012)

" Mandarine " is lovely, L'Artisan Parfumeur is one of my favourite place here !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Currently I am wearing... Bois Farine created by Jean-Claude Ellena for the Artisan Parfumeur ( 2003 ), I love this perfume more than ever, when I first tried Bois Farine I fell in love both with the nose behind it and the perfume itself of course ! To me it's a masterpiece, no doubt l'Artisan Parfumeur is a wonderful brand and many great noses worked for the brand, Bertrand Duchaufour created the gorgeous Séville à l'Aube recently, very beautiful indeed.


----------



## dorni (Oct 5, 2012)

Received my package today, Navegar is missing and Mandarine is just awful. It doesn't work on my skin, only the top-note is nice, but heart and base have a not so subtle hint of decay. Note to myself: Dont buy perfume from niche brands without trying on the skin.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 5, 2012)

Today : Après l'Ondée
  	Tonight : FloraBotanica

  	I always change from day to night.

  	Mandarine is a woody/fruity perfume. I love it but I love everything from Olivia Giacobetti, except maybe Philosykos.

  	You said : Navegar is missing. So sorry for you, many people in France reported the same problem in fact. Write a mail to l'Artisan, saying many people did not received what they ordered.
  	It's really a shame for a luxury brand !


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 9, 2012)

Deep Red by Hugu.. my all time fav!!


----------



## Beryl (Oct 10, 2012)

Oscar - Oscar de la Renta one of my favorites


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Stila Midnight Bloom


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 8, 2012)

Lolita Lempicka.

  	I fancied something sweet and warming in this cold weather.


----------



## hautefab (Nov 10, 2012)

Right now my most fav scents are FAME-Lady Gaga,[ Smells to me like grape crush soda with a little spice]
  	YSL Parisienne
  	Burberry Body
  	and my all time favorite is Alien By Thierry Mugler.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 10, 2012)

FloraBotanica by Balenciaga


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

I like fruity, sweet and fresh scents... but non of the below is current, as it takes me ages to finish all those perfumes
  	Escada limited edition summer (!) fragrance, a new one every year (Moon Sparkle 2012, Taj Sunset 2011)
  	DKNY 'Be delicious'
  	Versace 'Bright Crystal'
  	Giorgio Armani 'Acqua die Gioia'


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Nov 11, 2012)

Lately I have been in love with Prada Candy but today I am wearing Bond No. 9 Scent of Peace


----------



## luckyme (Nov 11, 2012)

Right now my go to fragrance is La Vie Est Belle by Lancome. Give me another couple months though and I will have moved on to the next new thing.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tom Ford's Black Orchid :eyelove:


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 15, 2012)

Armani Mania. The original one with the black cap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Why they call the new one Mania is beyond me. It has absolutely nothing to do with the original.


----------



## dorni (Dec 11, 2012)

Heliotrope by Etro, it's cold enough now.


----------



## liba (Dec 19, 2012)

Brand new bottle of Chantecaille Frangipani! I had this years ago and used every last drop. Finally splurged on a new bottle. It smells like the sea mist rising from tropical flowers on a South Seas Island at dawn


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm wearing the TruBlooms Chicago scent! It's a great fresh scent!


----------



## Honi (Dec 28, 2012)

Balenciaga Florabotanica, so yummy!


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Jan 16, 2013)

lolita lempika si lolita I picked up on sephora clearance. It smells good and the bottle is pretty too.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 21, 2013)

my faves are

  	chance chanel
  	juicy couture
  	stella mccartney


----------



## Kittily (Feb 2, 2013)

Lady Gaga Fame. xD
  	My absolute favourite perfume ever is Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel... but I currently have none :/


----------



## Ata123 (Oct 20, 2013)

I LOVE burberry body intense for fall/winter season, the scent makes me feel sophisticated haha

  All time favourite all year round light scent, Always by Alfred Sung

  Going out nights: Stella McCartney, the original one in the cute little purple bottle


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

I wore Thierry Mugler's Angel today.


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tresor by Lancome. Don't know why but I just keep buying it everytime it runs out!


----------



## prettybrown (Oct 25, 2013)

I am loving Valentina by Valentino.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 26, 2013)

Chanel coco noir


----------



## mandrake (Oct 26, 2013)

Serge Luten Un Bois Vanille


----------



## Beryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Artemisia by Penhaligon's


----------



## Beryl (Nov 16, 2013)

Mimosa - Fragonard


----------



## Beryl (Nov 17, 2013)

Miranda - Fragonard


----------



## MissTania (Nov 17, 2013)

Flowerbomb EDP Viktor and Rolf- lovely for a rainy, cold day.


----------



## gina12345 (Nov 17, 2013)

Cocoa Pink Italian Waffle Cookie body cream & EDP


----------



## Beryl (Nov 24, 2013)

Meloe - Teo Cabanel


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

The ultimate winter perfume - Lancome Hypnose


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

Boyfriend. Every time I wear, no joke, everyone around goes nuts. I don't know what about it people obsess over but it's a win for me!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 24, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> Boyfriend. Every time I wear, no joke, everyone around goes nuts. I don't know what about it people obsess over but it's a win for me!


I'm going to have to wear boyfriend I have a sample size but never wear it I'm going to pull this one out for sure thanks


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

[@]allthingsglam[/@] Do it! I'm telling you. It's amazeballs! That's how I started was with a sample.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 24, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> [@]allthingsglam[/@] Do it! I'm telling you. It's amazeballs! That's how I started was with a sample.


thanks I can't wait to wear it now


----------



## makeba (Nov 26, 2013)

I wore aqualina pink sugar today.


----------



## mandrake (Nov 29, 2013)

Serge Lutens . un bois vanille


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 29, 2013)

Roberto Cavalli -Just


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 6, 2013)

mandrake said:


> Serge Lutens . un bois vanille


  Everything Serge Lutens! I did wear Bois et Viollette today!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 11, 2013)

Diesel - Fuel for Life (for women, obviously)


----------



## Socallmelovely (Dec 11, 2013)

Fancy by Jessica Simpson!


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 12, 2013)

Armani Code smells great!

  Recently have been playing with Juicy Couture, viva la juicy noir, which I just love.  I usually mix it with other fragrances because it's quite strong, but I love the berry notes it has.  A very awesome "feel pretty/playful" scent.


----------



## DreamingOfMilan (Dec 17, 2013)

Nicki Minaj's Pink Friday perfume. It's sooo nice!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 21, 2013)

Christina Aguilera Unforgettable


----------



## afulton (Dec 22, 2013)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 25, 2013)

Christina Aguilera - Red Sin

  What can I say, I just love her fragrances!


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Kittily (Jan 27, 2014)

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Jan 27, 2014)

I was wearing that today  Love that fragrance


----------



## macgirl006 (Jan 27, 2014)

Balenciaga- Florabotanica


----------



## Teger (Feb 13, 2014)

Chanel Bois des Iles Eau de Toilette


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Beyonce - Heat


----------



## Teger (Feb 14, 2014)

Frederic Malle Le Parfum de Therese

  pure beauty


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 14, 2014)

CHANEL Coco Noir


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Armani - Diamonds


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 15, 2014)

Jo Malone - Blackberry and bay.  all time fav


----------



## ILoveMeSomeMe (Feb 20, 2014)

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Beryl (Feb 21, 2014)

Vanille Abricot - Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## Teger (Jul 7, 2014)

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Nil ... sprayed lavishly


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 8, 2014)

black xs for her by paco rabanne


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 9, 2014)

Chanel Chance


----------



## makeupat40 (Aug 12, 2014)

Beautiful by Estee Lauder


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 13, 2014)

Guerlain Shalimar... Bought a huge bottle if it on impulse some years ago and I'm trying to finish it up, this thing has no end to it!


----------



## PreciousD (Aug 13, 2014)

Honey by Marc Jacobs


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

AndersenDmz said:


> Guerlain Shalimar... Bought a huge bottle if it on impulse some years ago and I'm trying to finish it up, this thing has no end to it!


  I feel you. Have had mine for 5 years and it looks like it will last me another 5.


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Wearing Chloe at the moment


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 13, 2014)

flwrgirl said:


> I feel you. Have had mine for 5 years and it looks like it will last me another 5.


 Ahah, well, at least the bottle looks nice on my vanity. I think by the time I finish it I won't stand the smell of it no more... YSL Belle d'Opium is a different story though... Even if I've been told it smells like a hookers ashtray XD oh well


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 13, 2014)

Currently wearing Fancy by Jessica Simpson. Smells just like Vera Wang Princess Night which I loved, but was sadly LE.


----------



## Lisa Strong (Aug 14, 2014)

Benefit Cosmetics Garden of Good and Eva. Got it on sale for $20. Not bad


----------



## borinquena (Aug 14, 2014)

Chloe


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Bond Lexington Avenue mixed with Nuites De NoHo


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 14, 2014)

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 15, 2014)

KVD Sinner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

KVD gothica


----------



## mango13 (Aug 15, 2014)

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm wearing "Si" by Giorgio Armani


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 15, 2014)

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Black.


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mac Turquatic


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 15, 2014)

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## pin3ska (Aug 17, 2014)

Messe de Minuit Etro


----------



## GlitterBubble (Aug 18, 2014)

Born in Paradise by EscadaI love it


----------



## sandrasuellen (Aug 22, 2014)

Ricci Ricci by Nina Ricci


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm wearing Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 22, 2014)

Versace Vanitas


----------



## Janice (Aug 22, 2014)

Cake Face said:


> Versace Vanitas


  This is my all time fav!! I get so many compliments on this one!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 23, 2014)

PreciousD said:


> Honey by Marc Jacobs


  I have been using that all summer!  I love it!!


----------



## neferten21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bond No. 9's Fire Island! Perfect for a day at the beach!


----------



## Nocturnal (Aug 24, 2014)

YSL-Parisienne


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 24, 2014)

Juicy couture viva la juicy I love it


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 24, 2014)

D&G L'Imperatrice.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

Jewel by Alfred Sung. Unfortunately it has been discontinued though.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

makeupat40 said:


> Beautiful by Estee Lauder


  I love Beautiful by Estee Lauder. I've been wearing it since college.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

BudziakBeauty said:


> Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


  I love the whole Jo Malone line. My fav is Orange Blossom and Earl Grey. I will have to try English Pear & Freesia again.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 29, 2014)

Verscae yellow diamonds didnt like at first now I love it just spray lightly as it goes on strong I love it now


----------



## sandrasuellen (Sep 1, 2014)

Lancome La vie est belle


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Sep 1, 2014)

Boum Vanille Sa Pomme d'Amour.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 1, 2014)

Fragonard " Moment Volé " ( stolen moment ). Lovely and not pricey at all ( 28 € ).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.fragonard.com/


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 1, 2014)

MJ Daisy.


----------



## morenomua (Sep 4, 2014)

ESCADA Taj Sunset


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

morenomua said:


> ESCADA Taj Sunset


  Estée Lauder's Beautiful.


----------



## mango13 (Sep 5, 2014)

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 5, 2014)

Joan Rivers Now & Forever Private Reserve -RIP Joan


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm wearing Philosophy's "Falling In Love", one of my all-time favorite fragrances.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2014)

I am wearing Chanel No 5


----------



## jPhx (Sep 7, 2014)

A patchouli based scent for the autumn:  Jovoy Paris, Psychedelique - a super unisex fragrance


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Tory Burch


----------



## LdMD (Sep 8, 2014)

Dior - Hypnotic Poison (Eau Sensuelle).  Love it!!! :eyelove:


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 8, 2014)

Viktor and Rolf Flower Bomb is my favorite of the moment


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme  Also loving Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## jPhx (Sep 9, 2014)

Incense Oud, by Kilian. Perfect for the evening


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 9, 2014)

Jo Malone - Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 9, 2014)

Escada Cherry In the Air sample


----------



## jPhx (Sep 13, 2014)

a soft and sensuous musk, Musk Oud by Kilian


----------



## jPhx (Sep 19, 2014)

This evening .... Light My Fire, By Kilian ... Hmmm, quite masculine actually.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 19, 2014)

White Musk from the Body Shop  I love it


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 24, 2014)

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 27, 2014)

Coco Mademoiselle - edt and edp. One smells better than the other but I can't figure out which.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 27, 2014)

Ellie Tahari


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 27, 2014)

jo malone wood sage & sea salt sample


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 28, 2014)

jo malone poeny and blush suede


----------



## jPhx (Oct 1, 2014)

The new light and refreshing fragrance, Smoke for the Soul by Kilian


----------



## Aoife (Oct 1, 2014)

I am still in summer mode and wearing Light Blue.  I am curious to see if Fresh is coming out with a new fragrance soon.


----------



## jPhx (Oct 6, 2014)

Today I have chosen the reasonably priced and girly Attar Mubakhar by Swiss Arabian


----------



## ellemarie (Oct 6, 2014)

Diptyque Volutes. I used the last of my sample. It's so perfect for fall, I need more.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't wear perfume today but I spray some Vanilla body mist on my body. Vanilla is one of my favorite scent and I love the scent of bath and body works. I also have Vanilla scented candles from Bath and Body Works. This smell makes me feel cozy and warm.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 27, 2014)

Chloe EDP.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 30, 2014)

Jessica Simpson's Fancy


----------



## MACerette (Oct 31, 2014)

Chanel No 5.


----------



## jPhx (Oct 31, 2014)

For the past couple of days, I have been wearing Real Patchouly by Bois 1920 ... perfect for these autumn days.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been purging my make up and in the bottom of a traincase I found my current scent Trish McEvoy  #9. Blackberry and Vanilla Musk. I'm happy to have rediscovered this one.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 2, 2014)

Tonight: D&G L'Imperatrice


----------



## ellemarie (Nov 8, 2014)

Eau Mademoiselle Eau Florale by Givenchy. It smelled so good at duty free but I'm not as crazy about it and it doesn't have any staying power. I will start using it like a body spray.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Flowerbomb


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom Ford Italian Cypress. I got a sample and I'm going to be sad when its gone


----------



## mango13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom Ford Velvet Orchid Eau de Parfum


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 8, 2014)

A sample of Strange Invisible Perfumes L'Invisible EDP. It didn't react well with my body chemistry. The drydown is really lovely though when I spritzed it on a tissue.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge---it is delicious and reminds me of Bermuda!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 9, 2014)

Prada Candy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Prada Candy.


  I love Prada Candy. I have the original and the second release. Unfortunately it doesn't last all day like some of the Chanel perfumes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Jo Malone *Pomegranate Noir*


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2014)

Les Senteurs gourmandes in " *Rose Oud *".


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Chanel No. 5


----------



## mango13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Lancome Tresor In Love


----------



## ellemarie (Nov 14, 2014)

Thierry Mugler - Alien. Haven't worn this in a while. Is this considered old lady smell?


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 19, 2014)

Preparing for a day with my husband, wearing Chloe, and will change and wear Tom ford black orchid for dinner/date.


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 25, 2014)

Roberto Cavalli Just


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 10, 2014)

Estée Lauder Modern Muse Chic


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 10, 2014)

A mix : Rose Oud and Paris Premières Roses


----------



## flowerpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

Chanel Coco (that I haven't purchased yet but spritz on whenever I duck into Sephora) and Eleusis by  Apoteker Tepe


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm wearing By Kilian Love.  It's one of my fav's


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 21, 2014)

Tokyo Milk Let Them Eat Cake EDP.


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

Roses de Chloe


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 26, 2014)

Flowerbomb !  hands down fave Winter scent.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 26, 2014)

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 26, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Marc Jacobs Honey


 
  I looove that one! Ive finished about half of my 100ml bottle and I got it just last year.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> Flowerbomb !  hands down fave Winter scent.


  Flowerbomb is definitely one of my favs.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 26, 2014)

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## mango13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I looove that one! Ive finished about half of my 100ml bottle and I got it just last year.


  I think I'm going to go through mine fast as well. I love Marc Jacobs fragrances. I'm wearing DOT today and really enjoying it.


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

Currently wearing Versace Pink Diamond


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

:shock:





diegodior said:


> Currently wearing Versace Pink Diamond


  Prada's Candy


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 4, 2015)

Marc Jacobs lola - Rediscovery as I was rotating my perfume stash to my more winter appropriate fragrances. I have very little left of this one but it was a fave winter scent from back in 2011.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 8, 2015)

D&B Light Blue. It's really too bad because I love the scent but it lasts a TOTAL of 20 minutes on me. Absolutely crazy. 

  Definitely going to wear Aqua Di Gioia by Armani tomorrow


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

Lanvin Marry Me


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 24, 2015)

Prada Candy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 25, 2015)

Candy by Prada.


----------



## BabyNurse (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been guilty of wearing my boyfriend's Bleu de Chanel cologne.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 27, 2015)

Femme by Joop.


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 28, 2015)

My favorites lately have been "The Beat" & "Brit Sheer" -Burberry, "Daisy" & "Daisy eau so fresh" - Marc Jacobs, "Code" -Armani, "Pure" -DKNY, "Viva La Juicy" & "Juicy La Fleur" -Juicy Couture, "Skulls & Roses" -Ed Hardy, "Loveswept" -Philosophy, & surprisingly (to me, anyway), "Fantasy" -Britney Spears.


----------



## joliejolene (Feb 14, 2015)

Chance Eau Tendre, I'm feeling spring-y


----------



## remyriot (Apr 14, 2015)

breath of god by LUSH.


----------



## Stephstein (Apr 14, 2015)

Allure by Chanel....  Because I wanna feel sophisticated.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

Chanel No 5.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

SJP NYC


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

GoddessLyric said:


> Chanel No 5.


  I love Chanel No 5.


----------



## HAlex (Jun 25, 2015)

Guilty by Gucci


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 26, 2015)

Candy by Prada


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Aura magnética by Loewe


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2015)

Chanel Eau Vive


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Gucci guilty


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jul 8, 2015)

Marc Jacob's honey


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bath and Body Works Forever Sunshine


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2015)

Biotherm Eau Pure


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Chance Chanel


----------



## mondenkind (Aug 12, 2015)

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 15, 2015)

Right this minute I'm wearing Lalique Amethyst Éclat.. I vacillate between this, and mix well with others! The ones in my rotation mainly ATM are the Lalique, Oribe Cote Azur, Fendi Theorema Esprit D'Ete, Kai oil, Child Oil, If Oil, BR Alabaster, Lulu Guiness original, Gucci Guilty Black, which smells much on me like Anna Sui by Anna Sui, the original beauty.. Alien, Loita Lempicka, I loved that original Anna Sui sooooo much! Jean Paul Gaulthier Classique is a favorite... And the body shop White Musk as well as oils I've blended myself. Scent is everything. It stabilizes my mood, physical feelings, if my stomach or head hurt, all aromatherapy things.  I am very sensitive to smell and match others to their HG perfumes because of it and that makes me happy! Downside to the sensitivity is being around an odor I'm allergic to that triggers a negative systemic response.. And there's not much I can do. That's why I also carry 21 drops Oils with me to use as medicine for the miss when I need a balance from a scent jolt. If you're smelling many fragrances, bring coffee to sniff because it clears your nose to smell the next cleanly again! This may be my first helpful post! ^_^


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in love with the original Michael Kors for women I spray it on my hair and I can smell it the next day it lasts forever and smells so good. Aside from that I wear my Marc Jacobs perfumes a lot Daisy, Dot, Daisy Dream and I love Daisy Delight too bad it was limited Daisy sorbet is nice too! Oh and another favorite is Taylor swift made of starlight it smells like apricots everyone always compliments me on that one.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Narciso*


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 10, 2015)

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## Anat13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Serge Lutens A la Nuit (jasmine!)


----------



## Corally (Sep 26, 2015)

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 29, 2015)

Daisy Dream Forever


----------



## Alipark (Oct 15, 2015)

Guilty by gucci


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 18, 2015)

Penhaligon's Ellenisia


----------



## Corally (Oct 19, 2015)

Calvin Klein Reveal


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 19, 2015)

Dennis Basso ️


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

Jessica Simpson - Fancy


----------



## PattyS (Aug 18, 2016)

Coco Mademoiselle Chanel


----------



## Beryl (Aug 31, 2016)

Mimosa - Fragonard


----------



## Beryl (Sep 2, 2016)

Gelsomino - Galimard


----------



## urbis (Sep 3, 2016)

Shalimar parfum initial - Guerlain


----------



## Corally (Sep 3, 2016)

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 4, 2016)

1902 Berdoues Cedre Blanc


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosa Nobile


----------



## Rinka (Sep 10, 2016)

Herve Leger Intrigue


----------



## Corally (Sep 10, 2016)

Bottega Veneta -Knot


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 10, 2016)

Chance Chanel Eau Tendre


----------



## jenii (Dec 1, 2016)

Right now, I alternate between Elizabeth & James Nirvana Bourbon, YSL Mon Paris, and Balenciaga.


----------



## Msgyal (Dec 1, 2016)

Armani Si Intense.


----------



## Lifescocktail (Apr 9, 2017)

Today, my sunday fragrance Clean


----------



## Nocturne (May 20, 2017)

Alien by Thierry Mugler


----------



## VAL4M (May 20, 2017)

traversée de Bosphore L'Atelier parfumeur


----------



## Hamza082 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gucci Bamboo perfume


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 14, 2017)

Replica Flower Market.  Hoping Gucci Bloom will be a winner. We'll see...


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 28, 2018)

I am wearing Jo Malone Tropical Cherimoya


----------

